# HALO Headlight & LED Tailight Assemblies for my Cruze



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

Are there any aftermarket LED replacement taillight assemblies and HALO headlight assemblies here in the United States?

I found some on eBay, but they're all in China or the far east.

Don't feel like sending my money and getting reamed on shipping or not getting my stuff at all.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont know of any, but maybe someone will post up


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and when they finally *do* show-up here, odds are they're the same products (made in China), just in fancier shrink-wrap packaging and a bigger price tag (?!?).


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Any link to the Chinese parts? I am looking for projectors (pref bi-xenon) and may be CCFL rings (angel eyes) too  tail lights is not much of an issue. Although I would like to install LED tail lights too. If you know any cool links, pl post it up  thx cheers.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

.
I bet you guys have seen this video. As this car is sold as Daewoo Premier in Korea, they have all kinda a parts available 
-NEFDesign
-Roadruns motorsportz
-Design my ride

I m listing all this because I also looking for the HID projector lenses, without them HID's look more riced


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

hemank said:


> Any link to the Chinese parts?


...here's the web link to *SuperRich Motors*, _South Korea:_

SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Gee I didn't know that you could buy after market RKE (key). So I guess the chipped key is just programmable not a ROM.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

lostjuan said:


> Gee I didn't know that you could buy after market RKE (key). So I guess the chipped key is just programmable not a ROM.


...yes, but it is _only_ programmable *once*, per recent GM bulletin.


----------



## stephykamzy (Feb 13, 2011)

*cruze head lights*

for those looking for chevy cruze headlights with halo and projector i found this hope it helps 

Auto Headlight,Angel Eyes for Chevrolet Cruze products, buy Auto Headlight,Angel Eyes for Chevrolet Cruze products from alibaba.com


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I wonder if "auto" means auto level instead of automotive not a house? I do know that european cars have stricter rules on headlight alignment. I have seen Hid kits that shouldn't be allowed in the country. These ones if they are what the pictures indicate them to be look pretty sweet.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

for those looking for chevy cruze headlights with halo and projector i found this hope it helps 

Auto Headlight,Angel Eyes for Chevrolet Cruze products, buy Auto Headlight,Angel Eyes for Chevrolet Cruze products from alibaba.com

Thanks stephykamzy,

I was able to track down the company which makes these lights, About Us - Guangzhou Zhenhong Electronic Co., Ltd.

















CRUZE 2011 pictures by apsb21 - Photobucket

for one halo light $220/pair US dollars
for twin halo with audi markers $430/pair US dollars
take a look I asked him for installed pics. I want something close to what 2010 Paris auto show has.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for that post. Only way I will order is if I see some cut-off pictures. Not about to buy a set that have terrible projectors in them.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

RSchmidt624 said:


> Thanks a bunch for that post. Only way I will order is if I see some cut-off pictures. Not about to buy a set that have terrible projectors in them.


THIS! so many cars around here have horrible aftermarket projectors


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there anyone who has the Mercedes style LED taillights instaled???
I realy want to know about the quality.


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

I've tried all the sites everyone listed here and even Googled a bunch.

I've emailed all of them and NONE have returned emails regarding their Cruze accessories.

Not to mention they're all overseas.

Like I would send my money to someone overseas who never returns emails or answers questions.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...we've already sent _jobs_ *overseas*, so I do my best to never send my _money_ over there *too!*


----------



## CruzinLTZ (Mar 4, 2011)

I got in contact with Anthony V. at CARiD.com and he said they will have halo headlights for the Cruze next month.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

CruzinLTZ said:


> I got in contact with Anthony V. at CARiD.com and he said they will have halo headlights for the Cruze next month.


very excellent news!

I am on a lease and don't necessarily want to do a retro just yet so this is the next best thing.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

For the tail lights I'm half tempted to try that 159.99 DIY kit on ebay.. Ive taken lights apart before when i removed the reflectors from my subaru's headlights i can do it again  
08 10 Chevy Holden Cruze LED Rear Tail Light Lamp DIY - eBay (item 170612981160 end time Mar-14-11 19:07:13 PDT)


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

hah if anybody is feeling reallly really risky just now on ebay 

Smithclub Chevy Cruze Audi Type LED Headlight - eBay (item 150574265115 end time Apr-07-11 09:36:20 PDT)


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

just sent the Smithclub vendor for the headlights a message asking for cut-off pictures of the projectors...if those are good then we might have a deal.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

quick update, they sent me information back and they said they do not have any pictures of the projector cutoff.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Those lights look nice but I think I'll wait until I can buy something from a store. I'm a bit nervous buying something from half way across the world.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> Is there anyone who has the Mercedes style LED taillights instaled???
> I realy want to know about the quality.


yes i do i have them... they are GREAT QUALITY... had them on for about 3 months or so. great fitment and everything ^_^ ... if u want to see them i'll post up a better picture on here. when i can.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> hah if anybody is feeling reallly really risky just now on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In korea we're doing a group buy for these... these are either a 50-50 deal here... some of them dont fit, 1 of the led's dont work, and etc. 

out of 100 of them sold i believe only 10 at max has have faults in them... over all they are good however, i still believe the fitment is an issue doesn't fit all the way in or fogs up, and etc. 

good thing over all is... its a direct fitment to our harness. ^_^ which is a plus


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Please post cutoff pictures of the projectors and I will see what I want to do. If the cutoff and beam width is nice I might go for it. Easier to add some sealant than it is to swap out projectors.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

INTIMIDAT3R said:


> Are there any aftermarket LED replacement taillight assemblies and HALO headlight assemblies here in the United States?
> 
> I found some on eBay, but they're all in China or the far east.
> 
> Don't feel like sending my money and getting reamed on shipping or not getting my stuff at all.


We Are a manufacturer for these things. You can check pics in one of my thread .


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

LED Eye Line Head Lamp Assembly 08 11 Chevy Cruze Set | eBay

Those are sick, I hate how no one posts a picture of the projector quality (cutoff, fresnel/clear lens).


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

will mount my tomorrow, they arrived today. then i will post lot of pictures


----------



## Dustyyy (Oct 13, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> In korea we're doing a group buy for these... these are either a 50-50 deal here... some of them dont fit, 1 of the led's dont work, and etc.
> 
> out of 100 of them sold i believe only 10 at max has have faults in them... over all they are good however, i still believe the fitment is an issue doesn't fit all the way in or fogs up, and etc.
> 
> good thing over all is... its a direct fitment to our harness. ^_^ which is a plus


I NEED to know what harness you're using for the Smithclub Headlights. I just bought the headlights and tail lights and they are NOT plug and play and i'm very confused and cannot find the harness anywhere.


----------

